# never had morning sickness...but burping up puke?!



## MaybBaby

third day in a row now, randomly burping, and puke comes up with it, and its not even enough to spit out, hits the top of my mouth then slips back down and im left with an AWFUL taste and burning throat :cry: anyone else? this is horrid! it happened infront of customers yesterday my manager was clueless as to why i had to run off :nope: urgh hope it leaves soon its leaving a lump like feeling in my throat and im getting tired of constantly swallowing. pregnancy is sooooooo sexy :rofl:


----------



## Peanuts_Mom

Welcome to the world of heartburn and indigestion! :hugs:
It can be soothed with something as simple as Gaviscon.

I get it all the time.


----------



## MaybBaby

yea ive been having acid heartburn from the beginning but it has mnever made it past my oesophagus lol! its evil im chewing tablets and ive already had 2 large bottles prescribed :cry:!!!! thanks hun didn't know the puke could also be staved by gaviscon too :hugs:


----------



## twilliamssbt

When you have acid coming up into your mouth, its a gastric reflux.

The burning and sick in your mouth sensations are eased with Gaviscon.

I had this prior to pregnancy, and was actually prescribed Esomeprazole, cannot take in pregnancy though.

GP would only let me have Gaviscon in first trimester, if it gets really bad again, I will be asking for something more, I think they can give you a milder antacid if its needed once out of 1st trimester.


----------



## Hels_Bells

This happens to me about 18 times a day. I call it mini-throw ups. It actually really scared me the other day, because I was in bed, lying on my side thank goodness, and I didn't even realize I had a mini-throw up until I was gagging and coughing. I am just glad I wasn't asleep. I don't want to go choking on my own vomit, especially when I'm not even drunk!!


----------



## no drama mama

Oh man. I was like that around week 6-7 and finally had to go on a daily dose of Pepcid. I have reflux normally and have been on omeprazole for years but quit taking it when I found out I was pregnant. That was the week I almost had a nervous breakdown because I was SO sick and then started burping what tasted like rotting meat that sat in a pile of garbage in the hot sun for a week. Fun times!


----------



## MaybBaby

no drama mama said:


> started burping what tasted like rotting meat that sat in a pile of garbage in the hot sun for a week. Fun times!

URGH! thats exactly what its like and it BURNS! its horrid, ive been lucky so far today ive only had it twice, but ive barely eaten today so that might be a good reason as to why :( just had my cereal, small bag of crisps and two hot dogs so no doubt once the hot dogs have settled in it'll start up again mmm yummy! ive got an appointment soon with 'miss sicknote midwife' so ill see if she can give me anything other than gaviscon :thumbup:


----------

